# Repairing a bamboo steamer.



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

A part of the lid (it's in the circle, it holds the lid onto the steamer) has come loose. For now I can put it back in place and get the lid on (otherwise the lid won't fit), but I think that's just a temp. fix and this is going to break at some point. Is there anyway to more permanently repair it? I don't think you're supposed to glue it or anything like that. Is there anything I can do or should I start looking for a new one?

Thank you!!


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

All I can think of is stapling it.







You can drill some small holes and use some strings to tie it together. Or just toss it to DH and ask him to fix it.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

Stapling!









I tried it and it seems to have worked. Thank you so much for the idea!


----------

